# HGH Shelf Life



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

What is the shelf life of un-reconstituted HGH before it is mixed with back water?

Is it still best to store in the fridge? Looking at stocking up but want to make sure it stays okay.

Cheers


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Most HGH are not stable in a normal room temprature should be stored between 2-8 C degrees.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

How long should it last if kept sealed in the 10IU vials?


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

There is usually an exp date on them,with out that it be very hard to say.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Although there will no doubt be some eventual point at which the peptide will start to degrade, IMO a dry lypholized powder in a vacum sealed vial stored on your freezer will last pretty much indefinetly in real life terms, ie a few months shouldn't be an issue, just IMO though


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

what about in the fridge?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

In the fridge I think would be fine also, tbh I think a cold dark cupboard would possibly suffice, I'm weird though, I stick mine in a dark sealed container to prevent degredation through damage by light lol


----------



## FIRE0808 (Oct 31, 2010)

Up to 2 yrs from date of manufacturing. If its Saizen, yes you can just leave it at room temperature, away from sunlight for about 3 months.


----------

